# Another 2nd generation tablesaw sled



## Woodworker's Edge (Jul 29, 2018)

Like others here I just finished a new crosscut sled for the table saw. I have been putting it off for some time but I have a project coming up that will require a better sled than the old one I had.


There were several things about the old one I did not like but the single biggest reason was when I constructed the rear fence on the sled I somehow managed to get it not perfectly straight. So on one side of blade I could get a perfectly square cut but not so much on the other side. But there were other reasons also. It was heavy, at 34.6 lbs. it was 6 lbs. heavier than my new sled. Also I did not originally make accommodations for clamping things to the sled. Fixed that this time around. And last but certainly not least the lexan guard I made for safety made it really difficult to see what I was doing and the cut I was making.


So here are pictures of the old and the new sleds. The first picture is the old one (obviously) and the other two pictures are of the new one. I still need to rub some of my home brew work bench finish on the sled and insert the two tape measures in the Kreg extrusion on the top of the rear fence and build all of the accessories for the jig. BTW I mounted the Kreg extrusion vertically instead of the normal horizontal orientation. This will allow me to line my pieces up right on the tape measure and to clamp parts to the rear fence.


At the bottom of this post is a PDF of the design I did for the sled.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice work. A good looking sled. Why did you add Miter slots to the sled?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice work. A good looking sled. Why did you add Miter slots to the sled?


----------



## Woodworker's Edge (Jul 29, 2018)

*Accessories*



Toolman50 said:


> Nice work. A good looking sled. Why did you add Miter slots to the sled?



The two pieces of T-track are for clamping parts and more importantly accessories like the tenoning jig. I found with the old version it would have been helpful to clamp larger pieces for better control as I cut.


Jerry


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice sled, I like it.


-T


----------



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice. You are a sled connoisseur!


----------



## Woodworker's Edge (Jul 29, 2018)

*Cool New Rockler clamps*

Just got these babies today. They are very cool, you can clamp anything from a piece of paper to a piece of wood 1-1/2" thick without adjusting them. Don't understand the mechanics of them but they are really sweet to work with.


----------



## kindervb (Aug 22, 2018)

Very nice, this is on my list of things I need. Thanks!


----------

